# Arapaima :D



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

They're on the way. 2 14 inch arapaima are currently flying to me 

found some in america a week ago and the bloke is flying over here today anyway. so he's sorted the paperwork and im picking them up early tomorrow morning.

Bloke was really cool. I asked about pay pal etc but nope he just said that he'll accept payment on delivery. So he's payed all he document fees, the exportation money etc and just trusts i'll pay up.

Im not even gonna meet him. Im picking the fish up from the airport and transfering the money to the account number he gives me lol.

I mean im not scamming him but he's a real idiot. they are microchipped and hes got the correct documentation for them and everything so I might have just met a very nice bloke


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

I hope you know what your'e doing and you have a big enough tank, these monsters can grow to 14ft and are the world's largest freshwater fish.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Grats Mike! :2thumb:

But why bother wit those ugly brutes, when you can get loads of african arowanas, instead?! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

nice one matey i no you dont take pic of your tank but we need some of these mate :2thumb:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Pleccy22 said:


> I hope you know what your'e doing and you have a big enough tank, these monsters can grow to 14ft and are the world's largest freshwater fish.


Yeah I know mate. Trust me it's not something I got into on impulse. I just thought that there's nothing else quite like it. Plus I've had all the 'standard' big stuff. Red tails, arowana, pacu etc. This is the pinnacle as far as im concerned. There is nothing higher on my list of things to keep. Plus I've got the cash right, the time and the space so I thought i'd go for it.

Plus there's the fact they won't hit 14 foot. Well they might but it's very unlikely. The people I know who keep them have never cleared the 10foot mark. Been talking to them for a while now. Well for about 8 years, but in depth properly about 6 months. And now its actually gonna happen .

But yeah the plan is. They're having an 8 footer for now. Then once they are a bit bigger. The big tank awaits for them. The current one is staying put. And a much bigger one is being built where everything else is. 36 foot long (i made more space by moving the boiler stuff) and probably 18 foot front to back. around 6 tall. So gonna be big, just short of 30000 gallons  nominal capacity. The filtration is gonna be external of the cellar. Gonna have a 12x6x4 filter chamber. Plus a couple of bubble beads i think. 2 10x3 viewing windows plus a walkway on top for maintanence

Got a quote for all the stuff. and it's not too bad. The acrillic windows is the worst bit and even thats not a huge amount considering.

2 big arapaima and a shed load of tetra. The 'paima don't touch them cause they're way too small. I'm thinking cardinals, bleeding hearts and black phantoms. An american bloke had about 30 species of tetra with his and never had a problem. He also had corys and stuff so I might try them.

Apparently the bass will live with tetra but I doubt it. I might give it a go though. Just a few tetra in with the bass. If they disappear I don't do it again, if it works then . Gonna get a few more bass aswell. Will have 18 soon. Probably get 6 more for the big big tank. and that will give me 24 peacock bass, 2 paima, and small stuff.

Should be awesome. But means I can't have anything for ages after lol.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

you know what you should get with the araps?

BUMBLEBEE GOBIES! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Tbh, i'd love to see a shoal of over 100... i think it'd be awesome


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

very nice mate - going in with your cichlids i assume?

do you have themed tanks with fish that have similar distribution?


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

mike515 said:


> Yeah I know mate. Trust me it's not something I got into on impulse. I just thought that there's nothing else quite like it. Plus I've had all the 'standard' big stuff. Red tails, arowana, pacu etc. This is the pinnacle as far as im concerned. There is nothing higher on my list of things to keep. Plus I've got the cash right, the time and the space so I thought i'd go for it.
> 
> Plus there's the fact they won't hit 14 foot. Well they might but it's very unlikely. The people I know who keep them have never cleared the 10foot mark. Been talking to them for a while now. Well for about 8 years, but in depth properly about 6 months. And now its actually gonna happen .
> 
> ...


 
wahay the ultimate tank buster.:2thumb:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

look at the cute thing flaring at me! You want a few hundred Mike, i know you do! :lol2:


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Esfa said:


> look at the cute thing flaring at me! You want a few hundred Mike, i know you do! :lol2:


You`ve got a fixation on bb gobies :lol2:
Any idea what species you have?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

I do :flrt:

Nooooo idea at all  deffo not what you'd see in books under "bumbleebee goby" - _'Brachygobius' xanthozona.

_they're supposedly rare as rocking horse poo, and do not do well in freshwater. Mine do better in my freshwater, then they did in my brackish tank!


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

no esfa. just no.

Dunno who asked. But nah no themed tanks. Just nearly all my fish are south/central american. Texas and down. Mostly Rio *****, Xingu and the amazon. Also a few from the lakes like my parachromis.


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

nice one mike

we have gone from arapaima to gobys.lol


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Mike, you will have at least one BBG in that tank. I demand it! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

How big is your tank? Good luck with it anyway! :no1:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Pleccy22 said:


> How big is your tank? Good luck with it anyway! :no1:


Bigger then my local swimming pool. :2thumb:


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

nice fish to have if you have the room,i bet they cost a lot of money.

how well do they do in captivity?


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

Arapaima gigas doesn't do very well in captivity. Every year public aquariums are inundated with calls from desperate fishkeepers seeking to rehome these giants. Arapaima can and will grow to around 12ft and they have rather stiff bodies which makes it difficult for them to turn around. Unless you have a tank that rivals something in the blue planet, leave them in the shop.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Lookin at 36x18x6 foot. But I've had a thought. 

I can move the glass tanks upstairs for a while. And knock out the current 24 footer.

That way I can get a 36x36x6. Then I can keep the bass in there as well. Plus a few of my bigger cichlids. Should be cool.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> Lookin at 36x18x6 foot. But I've had a thought.
> 
> I can move the glass tanks upstairs for a while. And knock out the current 24 footer.
> 
> That way I can get a 36x36x6. Then I can keep the bass in there as well. Plus a few of my bigger cichlids. Should be cool.


..... a 60,000 gallon tank...... in your house?

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Pretty mental idea aint it lol.

Well anyway. They are here. Indeed I have two arapaima gigas in my house . The stupid thing is the bloke didn't tell me he was bringing 4. Unfortunately 2 were absolutely buggered. He didn't put oxygen in the bags. Bit of an idiot anyway. So yeah I brought 4 home, one didn't make it from the airport (after being rebagged). The 3rd was just to far gone once I got him into the tank and I had to euthanise him. Was gutted but he couldn't swim and didn't recover after 6 hours at all. Lethal dose of aquatic sedative so no further stress, no pain.

On a good note the other two are cruising round their tank. Both have eaten already, one taking food out of the hand . One's a stunner, really nice colouration and great shaped. The other one is very plain looking, perfectly shaped though and great fish all round. He comes up to you for food and will take it gently out of the hand. Already one of my favourite fish i've ever had and i've only had him for less than a day.

But yeah they are just great. I've not had fish that didn't at least hide for a few hours. These two went in and both came up for food within 5 minutes. But I don't care, thats exactly what I wanted


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

omg wicked! I'd love to have feed an arap. They're like.. the ultimate fish to keep. :lol2:

want want want want want.    

Where do you live, again? :lol2:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Ohhh, and i demand pics!


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Nope i've seen what happens to people who put pics up on this site. They get slammed by idiots who have no idea. Everyone has an opinion thats fine. But you just get morons who don't no anything about the subject putting in their thoughts about why you shouldn't be allowed to keep something.

Got nothing to hide, I just can't be bothered with it. That and I have no idea where my camera is at the moment


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

well if you know, and I know that the conditions are fine, who cares about the people who think they know it all? :lol2:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

yeah but it annoys me. so im not gonna bother.

sorry but just no. I want to but I don't want the bollocks that comes with it


----------



## njp (Mar 4, 2007)

Never heard of these fish before, Very nice.

So what is the largest freshwater fish? I thought it was P. gigas or the gaint stingray.

Nick


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

60,000 GALLONS!!!!! I've got to see this!

The largest freshwater fish is indeed _Arapaima gigas_, in the wild these can grow to 14ft in length.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Technically its the mekong catfish (Pangasius Gigas), the giant stingray is a contender. I think the mekong holds the record. But most people think the stingray gets bigger. Arapaima are pretty close contenders as well though


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

mike515 said:


> yeah but it annoys me. so im not gonna bother.
> 
> sorry but just no. I want to but I don't want the bollocks that comes with it


#

Awww, come on, you LOVE the bollocks that come with it. Its only us lot that frequent these 'ere parts. I'll just say "WOWOWOW", and pleccy will tell you some info vaguely related to it, esfa will tell you to put a group of bumble bee gobies in, and tony will praise you. 

Pwease? :flrt:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

I love it. I think we need a fishgeeks group on here lol.

Basically it would be me, esfa, btt, pleccy and you ash. Oh and daz and carpy. And cam cap if he ever gets his arse back on here lol.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Hahaha, that would be excellent. Apparently only mods can make them. Snakesrgrreat seems like a candidate to make and participate :whistling2:


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

its true,when i put my poor female blood parrot on here she got a right good kicking.lol

when you post pics people cant help them selfs with crap comments.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Awww, come on, you LOVE the bollocks that come with it. Its only us lot that frequent these 'ere parts. I'll just say "WOWOWOW", and pleccy will tell you some info vaguely related to it, esfa will tell you to put a group of bumble bee gobies in, and tony will praise you.
> 
> Pwease? :flrt:


LMFAO!!!

I actually laughed at that. I love you. :flrt:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> when you post pics people cant help them selfs with crap comments.


I must be special!  no one said anything bad about my tank. :lol2:

*waits for you all to go shower it with bad comments*


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> its true,when i put my poor female blood parrot on here she got a right good kicking.lol
> 
> when you post pics people cant help them selfs with crap comments.


Yeh, but you loved it didn't you?


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> its true,when i put my poor female blood parrot on here she got a right good kicking.lol
> 
> when you post pics people cant help them selfs with crap comments.


yeah but thats coz its a blood parrot lol.


But yeah I forgot about snakes. He needs in lol.


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Yeh, but you loved it didn't you?


lol,i knew you would all like her..


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Esfa said:


> I must be special!  no one said anything bad about my tank. :lol2:
> 
> *waits for you all to go shower it with bad comments*


couldn't be bothered lol


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

mike515 said:


> couldn't be bothered lol


Haha, gutted.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> couldn't be bothered lol


And no one will be bothered to put bad comments about your pics. So put them up! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Esfa said:


> And no one will be bothered to put bad comments about your pics. So put them up! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


This is true 

Seriously though, can we not see? Never seen one like that, would be awesome


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

I'll think about it. Im not promising anything though.

gotta find the camera anyway so your gonna have to wait till the building site of a house is cleaned up


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

mike515 said:


> I'll think about it. Im not promising anything though.
> 
> gotta find the camera anyway so your gonna have to wait till the building site of a house is cleaned up


Well, thats better than "NO!" :2thumb:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Woop woop!


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

AshMashMash said:


> Well, thats better than "NO!" :2thumb:


sorry i must have spelt it wrong


----------



## LDP (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice:notworthy: When it's built I'll come round with my 10 Litre bucket and help you fill it:lol2:

Well while where waiting and hoping for some pics Check this out 5,000 gallon Arapaima Gigas Tank by JohnPTC


----------



## LDP (Jan 16, 2008)

Arapaima Gigas

Arapaima Gigas Eating


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

mike515 said:


> Technically its the mekong catfish (Pangasius Gigas), the giant stingray is a contender. I think the mekong holds the record. But most people think the stingray gets bigger. Arapaima are pretty close contenders as well though


Oh, silly me! :bash:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Just been feeding round the fish room. Dropped a trout in with the redtail because he aint been fed for a while.

Well the paima were right up on the glass trying to eat the trout lol. I've never had fish that behaved like that after just over 24 hours. Mental things.

Both have hammered food today. Taking it out of my hand as well. They're almost perfect so far


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Awesome! And did you get some awesome feeding shots? No


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> Just been feeding round the fish room. Dropped a trout in with the redtail because he aint been fed for a while.
> 
> Well the paima were right up on the glass trying to eat the trout lol. I've never had fish that behaved like that after just over 24 hours. Mental things.
> 
> Both have hammered food today. Taking it out of my hand as well. They're almost perfect so far


wicked! they sound* picture *perfect, eh?!


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice try guys.

I told you you'll have to wait a while at least. Got other stuff to sort out rather than finding the camera


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

so what next on the list mike.lol


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> so what next on the list mike.lol


i don't know whats left on the list lol.

mostly very rare stuff left now.

Golden Dorado would be nice though lol. I'm looking into them anyway


----------



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

so how much are these guys eating now ??


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Million dollar question, how much did they cost?, I mean. WOW!.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

price?

enough lol. That's all your getting. Just no that they were the most expensive fish i've ever bought. They weren't cheap at all.


They've both shot up at least an inch so they're eating loads and growing like weeds


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Time for pics, no?


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

OH MY GOD!!

Where are you planning on keeping those, you must need a lake!!:lol2:

No seriously though were are you planning to keep them?

Any pics of the set up?


(havent read the whole thread I will be honest, so sorry if you have already answerd this question)


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

retri said:


> OH MY GOD!!
> 
> Where are you planning on keeping those, you must need a lake!!:lol2:
> 
> ...


read through the thread and you'll find out lol


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

ok read it, thats a tank I could only dream of!!

tho if I had something that size, would probably go for leopard sharks!


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

go om mate - would love some pics! if you dont want them on the forum i would love to see them anyway - email them if possible! 

anyway, would love to see the tank they will be going in. may well meet you at terry's at some point too

Alex


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Neat :2thumb: pic's please.When this global warming get started you can put them in a pond in your garden :lol2:.serially though in the USA in some states they have ponds with a polly tunnle built over the pond for tropical's could we pull this off in the uk.Or have like a wooden shed fish house and build a up rased pond.like you do with koi but heated water.Dose any one know any one that's done this ??.


----------



## Ruby Rue (Mar 21, 2008)

sounds amazing, wheres the pics why don't you start a new user log in the photos, all the idiots who hate wouldn't have got past the first page. 

whats the biggest tank in a dwelling? is it the one on monster fish keeping? where he had his wood in the pond for years to soak it?


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

mike515 said:


> price?
> 
> enough lol. That's all your getting. Just no that they were the most expensive fish i've ever bought. They weren't cheap at all.
> 
> ...


glad they do hold a high price,or every man and his dog would have one.all tank busting fish should hold a high price,that will stop the muppets with 2' tanks buying them.:devil:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Ruby Rue said:


> sounds amazing, wheres the pics why don't you start a new user log in the photos, all the idiots who hate wouldn't have got past the first page.
> 
> whats the biggest tank in a dwelling? is it the one on monster fish keeping? where he had his wood in the pond for years to soak it?


i think it is that tank, though im not sure.

This could take second place, although I'm not sure. Not that I care either.

That's another reason I don't wanna put pics and stuff up. You get way too much attention. I don't mind it on here. Not too much hassle really lol.


Gazz. It is possible although you'd still have a massive heating bill as well though.

BTT. Massive price tags are a good prevention, but it would also cut out many of the truley dedicated people. I know a few people who put everything into they have into their tanks. high prices would cut them out.


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

could be a bit hard on people i know,be nice to have some kind of system in place,that would stop muppets buying tankbusters.i dont think that would happen.

i always get asked to take retails or other large fish,just cos i a couple of big tanks.well not as big as yours.lol

all for getting people in to the hobby.:2thumb:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

I demand pics, NOW! :devil:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

The bloke I got them from has emailed to see how all four have got on.

I told him that 2 had died from the shipping mistakes. He was pretty pleasant about it all really. apoligised alot. Also refunding me some money as well. I didn't pay him for the 2 that died (paypaled him in the end) and he's gonna give me a 50% refund. Think he's not the sharpest tool in the box. But oh well.


Anyways. I've moved every tank in the fish room upstairs now barring the paima's 8 footer and the 24 footer. All the materials have arrived and a couple of mates are coming tomorrow to start the brickwork.

Basically we are building 2 brick walls that are 8 inchs apart. The gap is gonna be filled will re-inforced concrete. According to a few people i've spoken to this will be plenty (including the steel bars through the brick walls). Then once that's done the brickwork will be rendered, then coated in G4 pond paint. I'm gonna have it fibreglassed on top of that just in case (a friend of mine is doing this for me. I believe that he's gonna essentially custom build sheets of fibreglass that will then be joined together in-situ).

Then the acrillic will be bolted on, sealed. then filled. Leave 24 hours. Drain. Fill again.

The plumbing will all be fitted but won't be active for a while. Gonna run the tank off the 24 footer's filtration for now. Just gonna have the paima in there for a few weeks.

Once the seperate filtration is up and running the bass will move in. They shouldn't bother the paima, but they wouldn't win that fight even if they did so no issue there really.


Hopefully should have water etc in there in a month or so. Just gotta wait for the concrete filler to set. Only laying 8 inchs every 3 days. Let each layer set then the next on and so on. Been going over it and with all the construction methods. The tank would be able to hold 200000 gallons. Only going with 30k so should be fine


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

would love to see your fish room mine was big but i got rid of loads of my tanks as i give up importing from south america to much hassle going direct respect to you for wanting some monsters


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Yeah I haven't imported direct for about 5 years. Too much hassle with the paperwork and getting permission from the government etc.

I do ship a few in from the states and from europe. I've still got good friends in the wholesalers from where i used to work. And since I spend a fair bit usually at a go they don't mind selling to a private customer


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

if i want anything anymore i normaly order from AG in germany exspencive but garunteed alive as its like 3-4 hours befor they are in your hands but i dont bother really any more like i said im sorta getting out the game i dont mind getting things for people if they want it


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Importing*

I have always used Niel at Pier Aquatics,top bloke and it saves all the hassle and paperwork:2thumb:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

The bricks are up lol.

Been very busy for the last couple of days and 3 of us have got the two brick rings up. Gonna leave them a week because we're all busy.

The steel supports for the concrete are also secure. Just gotta fill the 8" gap between the brick layers.

It's massive. I know that a 36 foot tank is big anyway, but I think maybe this could be too big lol. It's stupidly big.

But yeah it's started and it won't be too long now anyway


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

bump! any pics then?


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeh, how's it going with the build?

Interestingly apparently pimas are intelligent enough to effectively 'clicker train'. once done you can apparently successfully keep even big ones with all sorts, big barbs, foot long cichlids etc with very few or no losses.

Can't remember who did the research - I think it was one of the american aquariums - mall of america aquarium maybe?


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Sorry. It's been up and running for a while now. Everything moved in and settled.

Current stocking is:

2 Arapaima
16 Peacock bass (soon to be adding another 10-12)
2 pairs of Dovii
8 juvenile pacu
My stingrays (2 motoro, 2 leopoldii)
3 Arowana
My marmorata pikes


the arapaima are now about 3 and a half foot. Put on 2 foot since I got them. One is a really beauty the other is pretty dull looking but still a great fish. Both hand feeding.

Yeah I saw the clicker training stuff. Might give it a go. From the people I've spoken to, paima seem to be fine with most stuff anyway. Gonna move out the cichlids and rays then move in my red tail cats and ripsaw cats. So will be 3 red tails and then 5 ripsaws, the 2 arapaima, the pacu and the arowana.

Might stick something else in with them, but with the red tails I need something big that they won't eat lol


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

So still no pics?  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Esfa said:


> So still no pics?  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


no, and you know that. Told you, that you and ash are always welcome to come see. Just a case of getting me on a day off.

I still think we should have a fish geek meet up someday lol


----------



## BionicYeti (Feb 14, 2009)

How are you finding the Dovii ?

I know its a big tank but I personally wouldnt trust them with anything. Especially when the stock is so expensive !


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> I still think we should have a fish geek meet up someday lol


haha yes. Go on a tour of UK showing off each others tanks. :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

mike515 said:


> no, and you know that. Told you, that you and ash are always welcome to come see. Just a case of getting me on a day off.
> 
> I still think we should have a fish geek meet up someday lol



Oooh ooh! Well, I am back home in 2 weeks... not too far from you at all :whistling2:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

BionicYeti said:


> How are you finding the Dovii ?
> 
> I know its a big tank but I personally wouldnt trust them with anything. Especially when the stock is so expensive !


No problem at all. Dovii aren't aggressive fish if you keep them properly. Being terratorial is not the same as aggressive. Give them their own space, a proper diet and they are no worse than your average cichlid.


----------



## BionicYeti (Feb 14, 2009)

Do they protrol an area of your tank ? How big is the area they protrol ?

Not everyday I hear some one say "dovii arnt a problem" lol. Though I would be very interested in how big the area is they protect. I know nothing stood a chance with the fella I used to house in a 8ft tank.

Wish I had the space, time & money to turn my living room into an aquarium lol.


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

O...M...G.... that tank is nearly bigger than my house! oh COME ON!!! we neeeed pics! who is going to criticise you? and what would they suggest? "oh you will have to take it all apart because i think you have done it wrong" ???? and if they do, they could always just "slip" into the tank! heheheee
dying to see pics!
PLEEEASE!!!!!!


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

mike515 said:


> Lookin at 36x18x6 foot. But I've had a thought.
> 
> I can move the glass tanks upstairs for a while. And knock out the current 24 footer.
> 
> That way I can get a 36x36x6. Then I can keep the bass in there as well. Plus a few of my bigger cichlids. Should be cool.



60,000 gallons?! 12 times bigger than this one: 5,000 gallon Arapaima Gigas Tank by JohnPTC - MonsterFishKeepers.com

Call me skeptical but a tank that big and a lack of photos because you think people will slag it off all seems a little fantastical to me!
Who in their right mind would dig you for building a tank that big?! unless of course you havent....:lol2:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Richcymru said:


> 60,000 gallons?! 12 times bigger than this one: 5,000 gallon Arapaima Gigas Tank by JohnPTC - MonsterFishKeepers.com
> 
> Call me skeptical but a tank that big and a lack of photos because you think people will slag it off all seems a little fantastical to me!
> Who in their right mind would dig you for building a tank that big?! unless of course you havent....:lol2:


I personally make it at about 29000 US gallons but oh well.

As for the lack of pics. There were pics up on other sites but there are people who want to criticise everything and I can't be bother with it. Secondly, why do I need to prove anything to anyone on here? I couldn't care less who believes me or not. That fun conversation was had ages ago on here and I can't be bothered to go through it again. Believe it, don't believe it. That's your decision, like I said not bothered either way. I won't post pics because I don't want to put up with those too stupid/too jealous people who want to ruin anything for anyone.


Bionicyeti. They have there own little home in a tangle of roots. That area belongs to them. Generally they just hang round there. The male occaisionally goes scouting around, I guess for potentially better breeding sites but there is no where else in the tank anywhere near as good for them. Basically it's like a big U-shape of roots with plenty of cover but open water inside. Like a big root cave almost. So they are spawning in protected open water. No babies in the tank because I remove the eggs. The pair in this tank are not my breeders. While they often breed they are F5 fish (five generations captive). Not the best lookers either so I don't want to waste time and space on these babies where I could use the same effort on babies from my wild pairs.

The worst fish in the tank is my big male Cichla Temensis. Seems to have a mean streak. All the other bass cruise round in a loose shoal but this guy waits around in a bunch of plants (mostly vallis). He's just over 2 foot so easily my biggest bass, weighs about 6lbs at the moment but hoping to put a bit more bulk on him.


----------



## johndavidwoods (Nov 18, 2008)

Mike515, it sounds amazing, congratulations on getting something like this up and running for these beautys. I wish we could see them too, but completely understand and respect your decision. Nothing on earth could incite me to post pictures of my snake set ups because I've seen what has happened to others too often.


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

johndavidwoods said:


> Mike515, it sounds amazing, congratulations on getting something like this up and running for these beautys. I wish we could see them too, but completely understand and respect your decision. Nothing on earth could incite me to post pictures of my snake set ups because I've seen what has happened to others too often.



my god is everyone completely paranoid on this forum?
or is it only the fishkeepers?


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

there is more abuse and critisisum on this forum than others. but i do wonder why an amazing project like this cannot simply be photographed so we can all see. you must have spent vast amounts on this but are worried about a few idiots complaining because they think they are right? i would say you have more experience of fish than anyone on this forum and shouldnt worry about other peoples opinions. 
what makes you so worried? is the water dirty? are the fish ill? what are you doing wrong? i reckon its probably perfect! i doubt other people on this forum have kept these before, so what amount of advice, good or bad, could they give?


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

So what if the water is green with algae? A place i used to work at had an amazon pool about the same size and you could only see the fish when they were near the viewing panels. The fish however thrived in there! and keeping a pool that big, crystal clear is near impossible unless you have vast amounts of money!


----------



## BionicYeti (Feb 14, 2009)

Richcymru said:


> crystal clear is near impossible unless you have vast amounts of money!


Not really impossible. A weekly water change + carbon + a decent filter will do the job very well : victory:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

BionicYeti said:


> Not really impossible. A weekly water change + carbon + a decent filter will do the job very well : victory:


carbon would be stupidly expensive for the amount I need.

weekly water change. That's pretty simple really. 4x1.5 Inch syphon tubes for every weeks 1000 gallon change. Then every 2 weeks I use 8 big gravel cleaners (strapped together) to gravel vac 1/4 of the tank


As for the criticism. This tank is my best achievement in fish keeping (and hopefully will remain adequate for my wants lol). I don't see any problems with it but I don't want the criticism. Can't be bothered and last time I had all the abuse on another site it actually got to me. As stupid as it is, when you do something that you are really proud of and someone has a go, even if the comments are rubbish it still sucks and I can't be bothered with that again.

I'm considering getting some pics of just the fish for you lot but I'm not promising and its gonna be a few days till I get the time


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

what other sites have you posted the pics on? 
im really interested and i wont even comment on them if you would prefer!


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

theres a few american sites and a couple of small fish keeping ones over here. I think most of the pics are off them now anyway so I couldn't say if they are still up or not


----------



## Optikal (Feb 4, 2009)

I've read all your thread this evening buddy and I just felt inclined to comment that it sounds like a fantastic achievement and something you really care about. I respect your decision fully regarding the pics, though it is a shame that the feebs spoil the chance to view something so special, but I know first hand how critical and judgemental some folk can be. Anyway, well done mate, and hopefully one day we can at least see a shot or two of your Ara's.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

mike515 said:


> I'm considering getting some pics of just the fish for you lot


Awesome, ta!  please do mike.


----------



## BionicYeti (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi Mike,

Any pictures would be very much appreciated. Maybe a few wide angel fish shots thrown in lol :whistling2:

The clear water comments wasn't aimed at you Mike, but for someone to say its "nearly" impossible to get clear water is just plain rubbish. Especially on normal sized tanks lol.


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

My comment on keeping it crystal clear being nearly impossible was aimed at his 30,000 gal tank, and not a normal sized aquarium. unless you have a hell of a lot of money for filtration or can spend all day managing a huge aquarium I would consider it near impossible.


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

cleaning the glass in there must be hell! and i dread to think what your electric bill is!
how big are the fish now? have you added any? had to remove any? are any fish being territorial? or hassled by the arapaima? what do these monsters eat?!!?


----------



## BionicYeti (Feb 14, 2009)

Richcymru said:


> My comment on keeping it crystal clear being nearly impossible was aimed at his 30,000 gal tank, and not a normal sized aquarium. unless you have a hell of a lot of money for filtration or can spend all day managing a huge aquarium I would consider it near impossible.


Again not really. I would imagine a tank of this size has its only filter room bigger than most peoples sheds. Why spend thousands of £s on a tank & then not consider filtering it ?

People who have these large builds are passionate about fish keeping so spending an hour a day maintaining such a beast would be considered normal.

Though I myself dont have such a large tank, I do currently have 8 fish tanks all over 4ft housing different cichlids. I spend a good half hour each day checking them and probably 3 or 4 hours cleaning them on my day off. 

Hard work it is but they are worth it :2thumb:


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

alright mike, just thought it would be nice for an update chap??

hows it all going?

Jon


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Going well. Got some dovii eggs yesterday morning. Gotta pull them out this afternoon. Don't want any babies in that tank. Especially not the dovii. Could do without 50 or so of those buggers in there lol.


Otherwise nothing else to report. Might be collecting some more cichla from a friend of mine. got a leak on one of his tanks and needs a home for his fish. They were my old ones anyway that I gave to him when I was thinning out my fish about 5/6 years ago. He only had them because I couldn't find anywhere else for them so wants rid of them anyway lol. Nice group of 4 monos and 5 temensis. All female so would be a good addition for my group


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

very nice matey!!!

well i picked up a ornate birchir today.. nothign special i know but i love them and with being restriced in a 1st floor flat i cant have anything large..( i have 1 6x2x2 and 1 6x3x3 waitng for me both the less than £250.00 but cant use them in the house as they would deff go through my floor!!!!

i think a 4x18x18 is the next push i make and go for a small pike just for the fun of keeping them i really love them!!!

Jon


----------

